# Anyone Selling A 28Ft Toyhauler



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

were very happy with our 23krs looking to go bigger. anyone selling?


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

found one now to sell the 23krs toy hauler.


----------

